# stromanschluss eines festplattenmotors



## Biergamasda (15. August 2005)

Hi Leutz

Gehört zwar nicht direkt zum Thema Hardware, aber hat indirekt damit zu tun ^^

also, meine Frage...
Ich habe eine alte (kaputte) Festplatte zerlegt und deren Motor ausgebaut, war alles kein Problem, nur stellte ich dann mit entsetzen fest, dass dieser Motor 4 Stromanschlüsse hat. Ich habe keine Ahnung welcher Anschluss für was ist, bzw welche spannung ich an welchem Anschluss anlegen muss.

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen

MFG Masda

PS:
es ist eine alte seagate platte (20 Gigabyte)


----------



## Radhad (18. August 2005)

Du weißt hoffentlich, dass eine geöffnete Platte nicht mehr zu reparieren ist....


Gruß Radhad


----------



## Biergamasda (19. August 2005)

diese absicht habe ich auch nicht, und danke, das weis ich ^^


ich habe diese platte zerlegt, weil ich die einzelteile wie motor... haben wollte. nun dachte ich mir ob ich den Motor vieleicht irgendwie wieder zum laufen kriege... für diverse zwecke (ob, und wie lange er funktioniert ist mir eigentlich egal)

einziges Problem ist wie bereits erwähnt der Stromanschluss ^^

MFG


----------



## loetmann (22. August 2005)

Hallo,

auch ich hatte vor kurzem eine Platte zerlegt. Der Motor arbeitet wie ein Steppmotor:
A1 A2 A3 A4
(+)  (-)     (o)   (o)    Ein Schritt
(+)  (o)     (-)    (o)    Ein Schritt
(-)   (o)    (+)    (o)    Ein Schritt
(-)   (o)     (o)   (+)    Ein Schritt

(+)=+5V, (-)=GND,(o)=nicht belegt.

oder so ähnlich, das kannste selber mit 5V ausprobieren. Ich hab hier noch irgendwo ein Zettel rumliegen wo ich das richtig aufgeschrieben habe. Das Problem ist das wenn er in Schwung ist gerne mal ein Schritt überspringt- vielleicht müssen noch die Pins die ich nicht belegt habe belegt werden....

Ein Gruß


----------



## Biergamasda (23. August 2005)

wow - danke, hätte nicht gedacht dass ich noch ne antwort auf meine frage erhalte ^^

schön und gut, jetz lege ich die spannung an und er macht einen "step". nur... ich will ihn auf dauerbetrieb bekommen, is das irgendwie durch eine bestimmt angelegte spannung möglich oder muss ich da eine schaltung bauen die einen step nach dem andren ausführt (was etwas schwerer sein dürfte ^^)

lg Masda


----------



## loetmann (23. August 2005)

Hallo,

ja Du brauch eine Schaltung die Dir die Pins ansteuert. Evtl. reicht ein Tackgeber (555) und ein Zähler (4017=8 stufiges Schieberegister) oder per microController oder übern PC&Parallelport.

Ein Gruß


----------

